# How to export to 1920*1080 for full hd



## Blackstone (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi

For the last two hours I have been searching on this issue and haven't solved it yet. I have been on: 

http://community.adobe.com/help/search.html?q=how to create 1920*1080&hl=en_US&lr=en_US&l=lightroom_product_adobelr
http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...in-TV-slideshow&highlight=exporting+1920*1080

First of all great sites and suggestion, but they didn't helped me. I wanted to export my images to 1920*1080 (HD) to make a sideshow with Proshow (recommended by Victoria on an earlier issue), but that is almost impossible and I can't figure it out why I can't export to 1920*1080.


----------



## Blackstone (Oct 26, 2011)

My settings

My outcome

Or should I use one of these choices


----------



## Brad Snyder (Oct 26, 2011)

Have you cropped your images to a 16:9 ratio?  That's implicit in 1920x1080.
You'll note that the 1620x1080 result you're seeing from your export is the same as what I presume is the native aspect ratio of your Canon, i.e. 4x6 (2x3) .

You're giving Lr contradictory instructions, take a 3x2 image, export it at 16:9, and preserve the height and width.
 Try setting a 16:9 crop ratio on one of the images as a test. You may have to create a Custom Crop ratio, I don't think 16:9 is one of the defaults available.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 26, 2011)

Blackstone, The first thing you need to do with each image is decide upon a crop aspect ratio and crop each image to 16X9 or if not 16X9 recognize that there will be some black edge to your image when viewed on a 1920X1080 monitor.  When cropping 16X9, the cropped image needs to be 1920X1080 pixels or Larger to completely fill the screen. 

On Export, *IF* all of your images are longer than they are tall, (i.e. all landscape mode and not portrait mode) then you can choose to "Resize to Fit" and check the box labeled "Don't enlarge" and choose "Long Edge" with a length of 1920 px. 
If you have a mixture of crop  ratios and some Landscape and some portrait or Square, then you probably do not want to resize at all. 

In fact, I would suggest not resizing in LR at all and just export full size images.  When you develop the slide show in ProShow. use the functionality of Proshow to crop, or resize each individual image to tailor it to fit your HD monitor.


----------



## Blackstone (Oct 27, 2011)

@Brad snyder: No i have not cropped my images to 16*9. I shoot my images with Canon EOS 60D, which I believe shoot with 2*3. I have Used Original so far, and I don't Know how much "Original is"?? In the same time, there is Custom above Original, what does Custom refer to or whats the ratio for Custom?

You wrote: _You're giving Lr contradictory instructions, take a 3x2 image, export it at 16:9, and preserve the height and width.
 Try setting a 16:9 crop ratio on one of the images as a test. You may  have to create a Custom Crop ratio, I don't think 16:9 is one of the  defaults available. _*You are right it is not*
I thought when i had and image or crop for that matter I could use Image resize to create what I want, but it seems like it doesn't work effectively or does it.

Why should you have a specific crop ratio before you can export image in a specific pixels?


----------



## Blackstone (Oct 27, 2011)

clee01l said:


> Blackstone, The first thing you need to do with each image is decide upon a crop aspect ratio and crop each image to 16X9 or if not 16X9 recognize that there will be some black edge to your image when viewed on a 1920X1080 monitor.  When cropping 16X9, the cropped image needs to be 1920X1080 pixels or Larger to completely fill the screen.
> I realize what you mean by black edges to my image view on my HD. Is there a more simple procedure to apply 16*9 crop ratio to each image, because at the moment all my images is original, direct shoot from my Canon EOS 60D, which I believe shoot 2*3. It will be a killer if I had to manually add 16*9 crop ratio to each image just for slideshow purpose.
> 
> On Export, *IF* all of your images are longer than they are tall, (i.e. all landscape mode and not portrait mode) then you can choose to "Resize to Fit" and check the box labeled "Don't enlarge" and choose "Long Edge" with a length of 1920 px.
> ...



By the way i will appreciate if you could tell me where in proshow you are able to crop or resize each image. When I am resize or cropping my image, would Propshow also reduce that specific image file?


----------



## clee01l (Oct 27, 2011)

Blackstone said:


> ...Why should you have a specific crop ratio before you can export image in a specific pixels?


 You do not have to crop. However if you use the uncropped 60D image they will have an aspect ration of 3:2 and your HD monitor will have an aspect ratio of 16:9  The images will be fitted to the monitor by the Slideshow (usually this is done on the fly so that each image will be resized automatically to fit INSIDE the aspect ratio of the monitor.  This means that your 5184 x 3456 pixel image will be resized to make the 3456 (height) fit into the 1080pixel high monitor.  So there is no distortion of the image, the 5184 dimension will be scaled by the same factor and be resized to 1620pixels (considerably smaller than the 1920 pixels of your monitor) The left-over 300 pixels will be black and split evenly on the left and right margin.  This can be OK if that is what you want.  If you don't want any black border edges showing in your monitor, then you will want to crop the image to have the same aspect ratio of the HD monitor (i.e. 16:9) Note that this only works for landscape shaped images. Portrait Images will be resized so that the long edge is vertical and there will be black borders anytime your height is longer than the width and you are trying to view this on an HD monitor where the width is 1.78 times the height. 

I have suggested strongly that you should let ProShow do the resizing (if it needs it). I think it will send a full 5184 x 3456 pixel image to the monitor and the monitor will resize it to fit on the fly.  The only remaining decision that you need to make is whether you want to fill the full 1920X1080 HD monitor with an image or whether you want the full uncropped image to be displayed and have some black borders.

Edited: I'll follow up with your most recent comment later tonight.


----------



## edgley (Oct 28, 2011)

One thing I have learnt whilst displaying my images on the tv:
You might want them set for more than HD resolution.

Depending on what transitions you use the image might end up zooming at some point, before I increased the size of my images they could look wrong when Ken kicked in.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 28, 2011)

> _I realize what you mean by black edges to my image view on my HD. Is there a more simple procedure to apply 16*9 crop ratio to each image, because at the moment all my images is original, direct shoot from my Canon EOS 60D, which I believe shoot 2*3. It will be a killer if I had to manually add 16*9 crop ratio to each image just for slideshow purpose. _


It is a choice you make to decide if your 4:3 aspect ratio images out of the camera are Suitable with a black border on the left and right.  FWIW I crop almost every image that I keep.  More often than not, I compose AFTER the image is taken and that means cropping away the unimportant bits to achieve the best composition


> How would that be possible, when I shoot with my EOS 60D with its standard setting, therefor i wont be able to have an image which will be longer then tall.


Every time you turn the camera on its side to take a photo, you switch from Landscape to Portrait mode.  If you were taking a photo of a tall skinny building, you would not want to squeeze the top and bottom of the building into the short edge of the frame when you can rotate the camera for a better composition.  The same is true with images of 1-3 people (this is why it is called "portrait" mode). If you never rotate your camera out of horizontal position, you will not be confronted with this situation in your slideshows. 


> If I understood you correct, then you want me to export all my images with full size. That means I am not going to use Resize to fit, just resolution, which will be 72 pixel per inch and ofcourse Sharpen for Screen and Amount standard. That means every images could be about 8-12MB. Isn't that heavy for Proshow to handle. I thought that It will be easier, If I already reduce my image file while exporting to JPEG. If I use my full size images, would my compile file in Proshow not be big and heavy for me to load and watch.


You can ignore the 72 ppi, it only applies to print media and has no relationship to screen media. Also, 72 is the EXIF default when no value is supplied by the camera.  I would only export full-size if you are going to let ProShow create a sllide show. I think ProShow will output its own images in the slideshow that you build. You would want to give Proshow the best quality images to build your presentation.  I think it will optimize the size to efficiently display on your HD monitor.   I am D/l'ing a trial to check out all the features. I'll reprot this tomorrow. 


> By the way i will appreciate if you could tell me where in proshow you are able to crop or resize each image. When I am resize or cropping my image, would Propshow also reduce that specific image file?


From The Website: 





> *Edit photos and videos in a flash*
> ProShow offers a sea of built-in editing tools. Fix flaws on the spot with *crop*, auto-correct and red-eye removal tools. Transform a color photo or video into dramatic black and white. You can even trim video clips!


----------



## clee01l (Oct 28, 2011)

Blackstone, 
Even though the ProShow Website say that you can crop etc, this is in reality achieved via an external editor.  So you might as well crop if you need to in LR before exporting 

Here is what I quickly Generated with my trial of ProShow. I could not get the Flash output to work.  I did not build a DVD or Bluray disk.  
The first link will play in your web browser. The second is anEXE file that you download and run on your Windows PC.
The First image after the title was cropped 3840X2160 pixel (16:9) the second image is the original 4672X3104px.   The rest of the images in the slideshow are there for filler and are all smaller than 1920X1080. The first two images were exported with no resizing in Export and were 5.9MB & 18.6MB.   The EXE file created by ProShow is 15.8MB and the px file that the html reads is 12.9MB  Only the EXE file will play full screen on your PC. 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2411826/ProShow/test.html

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2411826/ProShow/PCSlideshow.exe


This last File is 0.8GB (800MB  HUGE) It will play as a full screen video in your WMP
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2411826/ProShow/SlideshowProShow.mpg


----------



## Blackstone (Oct 28, 2011)

edgley said:


> One thing I have learnt whilst displaying my images on the tv:
> You might want them set for more than HD resolution.
> 
> Depending on what transitions you use the image might end up zooming at some point, before I increased the size of my images they could look wrong when Ken kicked in.



What do u mean by "You might want them set for more than HD resolution". Please describe in another way. Them = customer yes?. more than HD resolution?


----------



## Blackstone (Oct 28, 2011)

@Clee01: I will check more and report back.


----------



## Blackstone (Oct 28, 2011)

@Clee01: Yesterday 11:43am: It could be nice to fill the full 1920*1080 HD monitor, but as the case is it will cost me a lot of energy to change all the cropping in Lr. Is there any easy procedure for applying 16:9 format to all images.

@Clee01: Today 4:47am: Earlier you said 60D was 2:3, now you are mentioning 4:3 (confused).
As far as I have read severel places 300 PPI is for print and 72 is for screen. I am setting these PPI only for export reason.

@Clee01: Today 5:57am: First of all thanks for testing Proshow for me. 
What would be the best option/settings to export my images for 1. Proshow purpose and 2. to reduce original file size and maintain images quality for deliver wedding images. I know for printing setting should be, No check in "Resize to Fit", 300 ppI, export it to Adobe RGB and quality bar is 100, check sharpen for xx paper and amount on Standard.  

I wonder what is the purpose of last file 0,8GB, I tried but was not able to see anything.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 28, 2011)

blackstone said:


> @clee01: Yesterday 11:43am: It could be nice to fill the full 1920*1080 hd monitor, but as the case is it will cost me a lot of energy to change all the cropping in lr. Is there any easy procedure for applying 16:9 format to all images.


While you can apply a crop settings using the Sync Settings button, I don't think you what to do this. This will likely result in lots of heads and feet getting cut off in the resultant image.  If most of your wedding images are well composed in camera, then the uncropped 3:2 aspect ratio native to the camera is going to probably be the one you want to use for the slide show.  This will always give you a black border on the left and right edges.  Some individual photos might compose well in a 16:9 aspect ratio and could benefit from a crop o fit the screen. Also, you could crop some images for retaining detail For example a 1920X1080 crop on the brides face would show full size on the ProShow slide show whereas the full 5184X3456pixel image would only show 1/3 the size   





> @clee01: Today 4:47am: Earlier you said 60d was 2:3, now you are mentioning 4:3 (confused).
> As far as i have read severel places 300 ppi is for print and 72 is for screen. I am setting these ppi only for export reason.


An aspect ratio of 4:3 was a mistake on my part your native aspect ratio for the 60D is 3:2.  Not to confuse further, but the camera has the capability of in camera settings to produce aspect ratios of 1:1, 4:3, 3:2, and 16:9





> Most printers ignore any value in the EXIF ppi field. It can be set to 72ppi and you can still print at 300dpi. most monitors have a pixel resolution between 96 and 120 ppi.  They also ignor the EXIF setting and display at the monitor's native resolution.  Since most printers and all monitors ignore the PPI setting in the EXIF, you can ignore it on the Export dialog.
> 
> 
> > @clee01: Today 5:57am: First of all thanks for testing proshow for me.
> ...


----------



## Blackstone (Oct 29, 2011)

> clee01l said:
> 
> 
> > While you can apply a crop settings using the Sync Settings button, I don't think you what to do this. This will likely result in lots of heads and feet getting cut off in the resultant image.  If most of your wedding images are well composed in camera, then the uncropped 3:2 aspect ratio native to the camera is going to probably be the one you want to use for the slide show.  This will always give you a black border on the left and right edges.  Some individual photos might compose well in a 16:9 aspect ratio and could benefit from a crop o fit the screen. Also, you could crop some images for retaining detail For example a 1920X1080 crop on the brides face would show full size on the ProShow slide show whereas the full 5184X3456pixel image would only show 1/3 the size
> ...


----------



## clee01l (Oct 29, 2011)

> How can you be certain, that either printer or monitor uses EXIF info to show the image. Is that proven somehow.


 Monitors are incapable of honoring any value in the EXIF header.  Unlike printers that can vary the DPI the size and spacing of the pixels on the monitor screen are fixed. Your 5184X3456 image at 72ppi will take a monitor that is 72"X48" to display each pixel without resizing   It is your video driver that does the interpolation to turn your full-size image into one that is 1620X1080 to fit onto a 1920X1080 monitor.  My ~26" monitor is 1920X1200 (16:10) its dimensions are ~20"X12.5".  Every image that I display on it has 72ppi in the EXIF field. Any software that I use lets me display these images 'Fit to Screen" where the images is resized by the software or video driver to fit into a 1920X1200 window.  I can take a window and drag it to my 22" (1680X1050) monitor and instantly fill up the screen. At no point in the process does the monitor need to read the EXIF to determine what size to make the image. What it does is convert pixels in the image file into pixels on the monitor.  The same is true fro the printer.  A common print resolution is 300dpi. If you attempt to print one of your images one dot for every pixel, you'll need a printer and paper ~17.25"X11.5"  Instead you tell your print software what size you want the finished print to be and  what dpi  to use in printing. The print software and printer driver does the necessary interpolation to print your image.  When the EXIF specification was developed, the DPI field was included because some professional printers were not capable of  being programmed with a variable but instead would take what ever value was embedded in the EXIF header.  The 72 is the default value that is inserted if no value is supplied when the header is constructed. 

I don't have a link to any 'official' explanation of this non use of the DPI field in the EXIF header, but it is a common misconception that the value in the field is used somewhere in the process.  If I come up with an 'official' link to this information, I will post it.


----------



## Blackstone (Oct 29, 2011)

clee01l said:


> Monitors are incapable of honoring any value in the EXIF header.  Unlike printers that can vary the DPI the size and spacing of the pixels on the monitor screen are fixed. Your 5184X3456 image at 72ppi will take a monitor that is 72"X48" to display each pixel without resizing   It is your video driver that does the interpolation to turn your full-size image into one that is 1620X1080 to fit onto a 1920X1080 monitor.  My ~26" monitor is 1920X1200 (16:10) its dimensions are ~20"X12.5".  Every image that I display on it has 72ppi in the EXIF field. Any software that I use lets me display these images 'Fit to Screen" where the images is resized by the software or video driver to fit into a 1920X1200 window.  I can take a window and drag it to my 22" (1680X1050) monitor and instantly fill up the screen. At no point in the process does the monitor need to read the EXIF to determine what size to make the image. What it does is convert pixels in the image file into pixels on the monitor.  The same is true fro the printer.  A common print resolution is 300dpi. If you attempt to print one of your images one dot for every pixel, you'll need a printer and paper ~17.25"X11.5"  Instead you tell your print software what size you want the finished print to be and  what dpi  to use in printing. The print software and printer driver does the necessary interpolation to print your image.  When the EXIF specification was developed, the DPI field was included because some professional printers were not capable of  being programmed with a variable but instead would take what ever value was embedded in the EXIF header.  The 72 is the default value that is inserted if no value is supplied when the header is constructed.
> 
> I don't have a link to any 'official' explanation of this non use of the DPI field in the EXIF header, but it is a common misconception that the value in the field is used somewhere in the process.  If I come up with an 'official' link to this information, I will post it.



Thank for a detail description of why exif about ppi is not read by monitor or printer.

Today I have been testing and testing all day long and finally I achieved a great result with Proshow. It works very well. I finally found out how it looks on my full HD when it is 3:2 and 16:9. There are quite some differences and ofcourse the result 16:9 will alway look good on full HD. Just like most local shop photo-printers somehow don't print edge to edge(What you see after export in JPEG) is the same thing here. There is sometimes cutting at the header. But still a great tool to work with for a good slideshow very ease to use.

Some facts: 95 images 816MB full size export
Image for dvd: 629MB
There is quite some diffrences, when you burn for Blu-ray, dvd or super vcd both in file sizes and quality of your show.


----------

